# Ponce Inlet Flounder



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

23.5 inch flounder at POnce this morning. Live mullet. I missed a huge one a few days ago, glad i managed to get one today.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice doormat Pat.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Great catch! 6 1/2-7lbs? Should be some nice sheep around those rocks.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea, sheepshead are there when it's colder. Hard fish to catch too.


----------

